# SDSC Navy Team



## Adidas26 (May 29, 2018)

I am looking for a few guest players for this weekend, we are playing at Galloway Downs. 
Please pm me or email me at jojo1626@gmail.com.


Thank you
Coach Montoya


----------



## whatever (May 29, 2018)

boys? girls? what age group?


----------



## Adidas26 (May 29, 2018)

whatever said:


> boys? girls? what age group?


Sorry girls 04


----------



## Paul Spacey (May 29, 2018)

For anyone considering playing as a guest, this is a strong, clearly dedicated group of girls. We played them this past weekend in Irvine and they impressed me.


----------



## Monkey (May 29, 2018)

Paul Spacey said:


> For anyone considering playing as a guest, this is a strong, clearly dedicated group of girls. We played them this past weekend in Irvine and they impressed me.


The girls have to be dedicated to survive on this team with the screamer.  SDSC is a great club that I would highly recommend for all but this coach. If you guest, that means that a player on the team will sit out. He does not borrow because he is low on numbers, he borrows to win. We have played futsal with a lot of girls that have played on his teams.  After leaving they all go on to better things.


----------



## Paul Spacey (May 29, 2018)

Monkey said:


> The girls have to be dedicated to survive on this team with the screamer.  SDSC is a great club that I would highly recommend for all but this coach. If you guest, that means that a player on the team will sit out. He does not borrow because he is low on numbers, he borrows to win. We have played futsal with a lot of girls that have played on his teams.  After leaving they all go on to better things.


The sideline was loud, I agree.

That kind of thing (screaming, instructing every move) is so commonplace now that I've just got used to it and no longer pay attention to other coaches; I'll only comment on the quality of football that the team plays.


----------



## Fact (May 29, 2018)

Paul Spacey said:


> The sideline was loud, I agree.
> 
> That kind of thing (screaming, instructing every move) is so commonplace now that I've just got used to it and no longer pay attention to other coaches; I'll only comment on the quality of football that the team plays.


LOL Jojo said this post is useful.  As if no one has ever told you this before and you have never been thrown out of a game.


----------



## Monkey (Jun 4, 2018)

Adidas26 said:


> I am looking for a few guest players for this weekend, we are playing at Galloway Downs.
> Please pm me or email me at jojo1626@gmail.com.
> 
> 
> ...


What tournament were you in or did you drop out? I don’t see your team listed. I was going to ask whether you got kicked out again.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sounds like a few butthurt parents out there. Every coach has his/her style, if your kid is a snowflake, this is probably not the team/coach for you.... but I’ll say this, my DD has trained under him and Joe’s a solid coach and calls it like it is. He focuses on the right things and in practice it’s all about development and spends a good amount of time on technical skills before getting into more tactical play. Come game time, it’s time to perform. If your kid is getting yelled at, it’s probably because they’re not doing their job and need to get their act together. At the end of the day, regardless how it’s packaged, it’s valuable feedback and your player can choose to accept or reject it.

Additionally, i don’t see a coach getting kicked out of a game every now and then a bad thing. It shows passion and that he actually cares and is willing to back up his players. I’d take that over a coach who treats the team like just a paycheck and doesn’t give a rats ass if they win or lose. 

That said, to be clear, i know I’m making it sound like he’s a total hardass, but he’s not. He’s actually a nice guy who simply sets expectations where they should be and strive towards. He deserves more respect than what he’s getting here.


----------



## zebrafish (Jun 13, 2018)

Supermodel56 said:


> Sounds like a few butthurt parents out there.


Hey, isn't the opinion of the butthurt parents that he's a bad coach simply "_valuable feedback_"?

If I were a kid, I don't think I would want to play for a coach with this description. Sounds great to have youth coach/role model getting kicked out of games, where yelling at players is "valuable feedback", the approach is  you better get your sh$t together, and the coach cannot field a full team at a tournament. That sounds like a fantastic guesting opportunity. But I do love that the post is rated *Friendly*.

But don't get mad-- respect me because I have passion.


----------



## Monkey (Jun 13, 2018)

Supermodel56 said:


> Sounds like a few butthurt parents out there. Every coach has his/her style, if your kid is a snowflake, this is probably not the team/coach for you.... but I’ll say this, my DD has trained under him and Joe’s a solid coach and calls it like it is. He focuses on the right things and in practice it’s all about development and spends a good amount of time on technical skills before getting into more tactical play. Come game time, it’s time to perform. If your kid is getting yelled at, it’s probably because they’re not doing their job and need to get their act together. At the end of the day, regardless how it’s packaged, it’s valuable feedback and your player can choose to accept or reject it.
> 
> Additionally, i don’t see a coach getting kicked out of a game every now and then a bad thing. It shows passion and that he actually cares and is willing to back up his players. I’d take that over a coach who treats the team like just a paycheck and doesn’t give a rats ass if they win or lose.
> 
> That said, to be clear, i know I’m making it sound like he’s a total hardass, but he’s not. He’s actually a nice guy who simply sets expectations where they should be and strive towards. He deserves more respect than what he’s getting here.


Never had my kid try out for one of his teams for this very reason. I can get way more detailed if you like?  His style is kickball and rough play. He is bad for soccer and I cannot fanthom why SDSC tolerates him.  He joysticks even his older teams, not shutting up for more than 10 seconds ever.  If his player gets beat he screams tackle and encourages his larger players to attempt to run through the opponents to play kickball. All of this makes it more likely that someone is going to get seriously hurt.

Is anything I am saying not accurate Joe, Adidas, JoJo?


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jun 13, 2018)

zebrafish said:


> Hey, isn't the opinion of the butthurt parents that he's a bad coach simply "_valuable feedback_"?
> 
> If I were a kid, I don't think I would want to play for a coach with this description. Sounds great to have youth coach/role model getting kicked out of games, where yelling at players is "valuable feedback", the approach is  you better get your sh$t together, and the coach cannot field a full team at a tournament. That sounds like a fantastic guesting opportunity. But I do love that the post is rated *Friendly*.
> 
> But don't get mad-- respect me because I have passion.


i suppose it depends what kind of parent you are... if you’re the “everyone should get a trophy/my kids can never do wrong/kickball is ok as long as they have fun/God forbid my kids feelings are hurt” types - which there are a LOT of parents like these at SDSC, then yeah Coach Joe probably isn’t the right coach for you.

Again, nothing against the parents because for the most part, they’re all so “everything’s hunky Dory, all a happy family”, they’re incredibly cool to be around... but most aren’t serious about soccer - have very low expectations, and most of these girls will never play college if they even play high school. SDSC is less about soccer than community. Which in all honesty isn’t a bad thing - it serves a huge need and allows families to simply enjoy being a part of the game and an excuse to hang out with each other. in fact it’s one of the largest clubs in San Diego. But that’s where the disconnect is - Joe’s actually trying to teach them to play good soccer and challenge them to the next level. Some girls are on board and actually want to work at it, but the rest, it’s just a social hour for them.  I’ve witnessed it. The reason he has to recruit for a tournament isn’t because he’s a bad coach, it’s the lack of commitment from players and parents - they just don’t give a shit and are either on vacation or playing other sports - so half the kids don’t show up to practice until late July. Soccer just isn’t a priority.

The fact that Joe’s teams have actually been ranked fairly decently despite all this says something.


----------



## Monkey (Jun 13, 2018)

Supermodel56 said:


> i suppose it depends what kind of parent you are... if you’re the “everyone should get a trophy/my kids can never do wrong/kickball is ok as long as they have fun/God forbid my kids feelings are hurt” types - which there are a LOT of parents like these at SDSC, then yeah Coach Joe probably isn’t the right coach for you.
> 
> Again, nothing against the parents because for the most part, they’re all so “everything’s hunky Dory, all a happy family”, they’re incredibly cool to be around... but most aren’t serious about soccer - have very low expectations, and most of these girls will never play college if they even play high school. SDSC is less about soccer than community. Which in all honesty isn’t a bad thing - it serves a huge need and allows families to simply enjoy being a part of the game and an excuse to hang out with each other. in fact it’s one of the largest clubs in San Diego. But that’s where the disconnect is - Joe’s actually trying to teach them to play good soccer and challenge them to the next level. Some girls are on board and actually want to work at it, but the rest, it’s just a social hour for them.  I’ve witnessed it. The reason he has to recruit for a tournament isn’t because he’s a bad coach, it’s the lack of commitment from players and parents - they just don’t give a shit and are either on vacation or playing other sports - so half the kids don’t show up to practice until late July. Soccer just isn’t a priority.
> 
> The fact that Joe’s teams have actually been ranked fairly decently despite all this says something.


You should have quit while you were behind.  Your comments say a lot and is just another reason not to play for him.  The nerve to say that the A teams at SDSC are not serious.  A lot of players even on DA teams take long family vacations in the summer.  He enters way too many tournaments and if he allowed a break somewhere I bet families would try to work around it.  But he enters way too many tournaments and that is the only reason his teams are ranked ok on Gotsoccer.

The reason we see so many former players at Futsal is because after playing kickball for Joe they feel that they are behind in foot skills. Watch his teams and you will see at most 3 passes. Kickball is his game.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jun 14, 2018)

Monkey said:


> You should have quit while you were behind.


LOL - you like using that phrase, don't you?  Trolling Skill Level = 2. But let's see who's really behind here...



Monkey said:


> The nerve to say that the A teams at SDSC are not serious.


Check out the rankings by year... Here's the link. SDSC is in one of the hottest youth soccer regions and arguably the largest club in San Diego - yet has ZERO teams ranked in the top 25 Nationally with only 5 teams across all age groups ranked in the top 100... but wait for it....  guess who coaches those ranked teams? Joe Montoya (07 until this year and 06)  and Pete Stogsdill - Pete is a great coach and took over Joe's 07 team this year.  But yeah, Joe's one of only two coaches that has ranked teams and all these parents are complaining because he yells at his girls. Oh yeah, no DA, no ECNL but still largest club in San Diego and you're gonna tell me these kids and parents are serious? The nerve. 



Monkey said:


> He enters way too many tournaments and if he allowed a break somewhere I bet families would try to work around it.


Uh huh... let's go back to the numbers, see link here. They played a whopping 7 tournaments each season from May until State Cup the past two years. I know, I know, Monkey... numbers and facts don't matter as much as how it feels.  



Monkey said:


> The reason we see so many former players at Futsal is because after playing kickball for Joe they feel that they are behind in foot skills.


LOL - so much idiocy with this statement, where to even begin.  sorry to break it to you, but if your foot skills suck, you're not going to learn them at your weekly spring futsal game. Foot skills are learned through repetition. The reason their foot skills suck is because they don't practice outside of practice - can't blame the coach on that one.

Anyhow... Monkey, next time maybe try to check your facts before you embarrass yourself.... I mean only if you feel like it... You know, what, I'll even just give you a winner trophy for your post, ok? does that make you feel better?


----------



## coachsamy (Jun 14, 2018)

Of course a Rebels parent has to troll someone else post and call them kickballers... SMH


----------



## outside! (Jun 14, 2018)

Supermodel56 said:


> still largest club in San Diego


Really? I am willing to believe with some proof.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jun 14, 2018)

Nefutous said:


> I will say that the team manager of the team my dd was on a few years ago was actually afraid to pick up the player cards after the game because the coach and a parent who had been kicked out of the game were standing near the ref table and had not calmed down. When they were kicked out they did not go quietly.


Tell me, what did they get kicked out for?


----------



## outside! (Jun 14, 2018)

outside! said:


> Really? I am willing to believe with some proof.


Why is it dumb to wonder if SDSC is actually the biggest club in the county? I heard when Carlsbad Lightning and Carlsbad Wave combined into Carlsbad United (now LAGSD) they had over 4000 players.


----------



## Socal United (Jun 14, 2018)

outside! said:


> Why is it dumb to wonder if SDSC is actually the biggest club in the county? I heard when Carlsbad Lightning and Carlsbad Wave combined into Carlsbad United (now LAGSD) they had over 4000 players.


I am pretty sure they are the biggest if you include the rec numbers in that 4000.  I think SDSC is around 3200 including those but decided to end the growth on the competitive side as their is a lack of field space and PUSD and their new $15 an hour for a 20x20 space made the cost too much to overcome.  It also becomes too much to manage IMO.  As far as the bashing, I don't get it.  Why come on here and do it?   Does it make you feel better?  I find it funny that for every post about how much they like a coach are 50 about how much they suck.  We want to blame US soccer for its ills, in reality it is the parents.  Yes, I am one of those also....


----------



## outside! (Jun 14, 2018)

Socal United said:


> I am pretty sure they are the biggest if you include the rec numbers in that 4000.  I think SDSC is around 3200 including those but decided to end the growth on the competitive side as their is a lack of field space and PUSD and their new $15 an hour for a 20x20 space made the cost too much to overcome.  It also becomes too much to manage IMO.  As far as the bashing, I don't get it.  Why come on here and do it?   Does it make you feel better?  I find it funny that for every post about how much they like a coach are 50 about how much they suck.  We want to blame US soccer for its ills, in reality it is the parents.  Yes, I am one of those also....


I don't remember bashing any of the SDSC coaches. Having looked at their coach list this year, I was surprised to see Beto Villela has moved from Surf. DD had him years ago and we had a good experience with him.


----------



## Nefutous (Jun 14, 2018)

outside! said:


> I don't remember bashing any of the SDSC coaches. Having looked at their coach list this year, I was surprised to see Beto Villela has moved from Surf. DD had him years ago and we had a good experience with him.


Beto is a great guy. That is surprising he had been there so long.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jun 14, 2018)

Nefutous said:


> It was enough for a grown women to feel fearful to get the player cards.


Yeah, like I've been trying to say, I think there's a huge disconnect between what a lot of the parents are looking for in a club experience vs what Coach Joe is about. Knowing a lot of these moms, half of them are fearful simply walking into an ethnic restaurant, so it really doesn't bear any weight with me. 



outside! said:


> Why is it dumb to wonder if SDSC is actually the biggest club in the county? I heard when Carlsbad Lightning and Carlsbad Wave combined into Carlsbad United (now LAGSD) they had over 4000 players.


SDSC has 94 competitive teams between boys and girls... and yes, LAGSD has 104 - so they're 2nd - but you also have to keep in mind SDSC is competing for players with SD Force, Scripps United, and SD Surf among others just down the street.  your comment is dumb because you completely missed the point that it's one of the largest clubs and yet few are ranked... compare that to Albion/LAGSD. in fact, not sure if it's accurate, but according to their new website, SDSC hasn't produced a college player since 2014. 

Point is - for better or worse, most of the families are there for social reasons, just getting the kids out of the house, and convenience more than soccer. Which is why they would never fully appreciate a coach like Joe - or even Pete for that matter. It's why they only play 7 tournaments a year and think it's too much. It's why they don't want/need their kids to get yelled at. It works for SDSC and if they changed it and started having higher expectations from the players and parents, they would definitely lose players. Most of these kids/parents are just as perfectly happy on the 4th-5th-6th teams as the 1st and 2nd... It just is what it is...


----------



## outside! (Jun 14, 2018)

I don't know anything about Joe or Pete. I am not a fan of coaches that yell AT the players however. Instructions are one thing, demeaning is another (not saying Joe or Pete do that). Coaches are supposed to coach from the sidelines, but not so much that the players do not have a chance to make some decisions for themselves. Most instruction should be during practice. From what you are describing, SDSC seems like a big "small" club. More kids playing soccer is good and there need to be teams for all skill/interest levels. The better players may need to move on at some time to play on higher level teams against better competition. Players that do not work on skills outside of practice will not make it to the top levels. That is OK as long as they understand that. If your player is at SDSC and wants to play in college, you may want to look around for a club with GDA or ECNL teams, good coaching and a dedicated college recruiting liason. D1 schools are now recruiting freshman and sophomores.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jun 14, 2018)

outside! said:


> I don't know anything about Joe or Pete. I am not a fan of coaches that yell AT the players however. Instructions are one thing, demeaning is another (not saying Joe or Pete do that). Coaches are supposed to coach from the sidelines, but not so much that the players do not have a chance to make some decisions for themselves. Most instruction should be during practice. From what you are describing, SDSC seems like a big "small" club. More kids playing soccer is good and there need to be teams for all skill/interest levels. The better players may need to move on at some time to play on higher level teams against better competition. Players that do not work on skills outside of practice will not make it to the top levels. That is OK as long as they understand that. If your player is at SDSC and wants to play in college, you may want to look around for a club with GDA or ECNL teams, good coaching and a dedicated college recruiting liason. D1 schools are now recruiting freshman and sophomores.


I'm with ya. In general, not a fan of yelling, but there are different types and different situations. 

Agree re: college - if you have any college ambitions, you'll likely need to play somewhere else - you'll never get the exposure you need at SDSC because most of the parents won't be willing to shell out to attend enough ID showcases to get the exposure you need - and the reality is, most of them know their kid isn't being recruited anyway, so why bother.


----------



## push_up (Jun 14, 2018)

There is something to be said for playing because you love the game.  Too many players have coaches and parents that destroy this passion.  It is hard to keep it at the highest levels.  The ones that make it have amazing internal motivation to simply become better.

One of my favorite things to do is watch adult soccer league participants once they are done with competitive soccer.  It is awesome to watch how much fun they have playing the game they love.


----------



## Monkey (Jun 14, 2018)

Supermodel56 said:


> Yeah, like I've been trying to say, I think there's a huge disconnect between what a lot of the parents are looking for in a club experience vs what Coach Joe is about. Knowing a lot of these moms, half of them are fearful simply walking into an ethnic restaurant, so it really doesn't bear any weight with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice try.  I went back and looked at some of your posts.  You are in the 08G forum a lot and claim you have an 08 dd.  But then a few months later you claim you are looking for mexican league teams for your younger dd, an 07.  (Not sure if you know it but 2007 kids are older than kids born in 2008). And earlier you write on another thread "From a coaches prospective.."  Also in half your posts you claim to be an inexperienced ULittle parent asking for advice and in half you have a deeper understanding or rather opinion of youth soccer.  So which personality are you today Joe?


----------



## baldref (Jun 14, 2018)

Supermodel56 said:


> Additionally, i don’t see a coach getting kicked out of a game every now and then a bad thing. It shows passion and that he actually cares and is willing to back up his players. I’d take that over a coach who treats the team like just a paycheck and doesn’t give a rats ass if they win or lose.



I do. 


I've known Joe (from reffing his games) for a very long time. Nice man. Unless he's screaming at little girls. I would never have left my daughter with a coach like that, but if parents are OK with that, who am I to tell them different. But like I said, a very nice man away from the field.


----------



## Surfref (Jun 14, 2018)

You guys need to knock this crap off.  This thread was started as a way for a coach to find a couple guest players for a tournament and you have turned it into a complete cluster F.  Coaches come on here all the time looking for a guest player or two and some of you take them up on it.  The BS you are throwing around on this thread would scare any coach away in the future from posting on this site and looking for a player that might be one of yours.  The subjects of some threads lead to debate and others like this one are about helping each other out.  So, grow the F up!!


----------



## coachsamy (Jun 14, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Nice try.  I went back and looked at some of your posts.  You are in the 08G forum a lot and claim you have an 08 dd.  But then a few months later you claim you are looking for mexican league teams for your younger dd, an 07.  (Not sure if you know it but 2007 kids are older than kids born in 2008). And earlier you write on another thread "From a coaches prospective.."  Also in half your posts you claim to be an inexperienced ULittle parent asking for advice and in half you have a deeper understanding or rather opinion of youth soccer.  So which personality are you today Joe?


Did anyone talked shit about your coach or his tournament when he was promoting it? Just like Kickball Joe is not everyone's cup of tea, so is your beloved AM!


----------



## Socal United (Jun 14, 2018)

Surfref said:


> You guys need to knock this crap off.  This thread was started as a way for a coach to find a couple guest players for a tournament and you have turned it into a complete cluster F.  Coaches come on here all the time looking for a guest player or two and some of you take them up on it.  The BS you are throwing around on this thread would scare any coach away in the future from posting on this site and looking for a player that might be one of yours.  The subjects of some threads lead to debate and others like this one are about helping each other out.  So, grow the F up!!


Well said.  I tried to go the diplomatic route but better just said this way.  I honestly don't get it.


----------



## outside! (Jun 14, 2018)

Surfref said:


> You guys need to knock this crap off.  This thread was started as a way for a coach to find a couple guest players for a tournament and you have turned it into a complete cluster F.  Coaches come on here all the time looking for a guest player or two and some of you take them up on it.  The BS you are throwing around on this thread would scare any coach away in the future from posting on this site and looking for a player that might be one of yours.  The subjects of some threads lead to debate and others like this one are about helping each other out.  So, grow the F up!!


Guesting is a great way to find out if the coach is a good fit. I would also suggest watching a game without the coach knowing as well.


----------



## zebrafish (Jun 14, 2018)

Surfref said:


> You guys need to knock this crap off.  This thread was started as a way for a coach to find a couple guest players for a tournament and you have turned it into a complete cluster F.  Coaches come on here all the time looking for a guest player or two and some of you take them up on it.  The BS you are throwing around on this thread would scare any coach away in the future from posting on this site and looking for a player that might be one of yours.  The subjects of some threads lead to debate and others like this one are about helping each other out.  So, grow the F up!!


Yeah, let's get back to bashing refs and how terrible they are


----------



## baldref (Jun 14, 2018)

zebrafish said:


> Yeah, let's get back to bashing refs and how terrible they are


Here here! Now we’re talkin


----------



## Round (Jun 15, 2018)

A little late, but i like the guy, my kid liked him, and her friends did to.  Compared to similarly situated coaches, one of the best.


----------



## Fact (Jun 15, 2018)

Round said:


> A little late, but i like the guy, my kid liked him, and her friends did to.  Compared to similarly situated coaches, one of the best.


So was your dd and her friends the typical slackers at SDSC that he talks about in his posts?


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jun 16, 2018)

Man, I was about to let it drop it after SurfRef, but now that it's back on...  =)



Monkey said:


> SDSC is a great club that I would highly recommend for all but this coach.


So... translation: "Monkey highly recommends any of the other SDSC coaches - none which have been able to produce a ranked team -  because unlike Joe, they never yell during games."  Love it.

Got any more useful advice for picking a club, Monkey?  Lemme guess... The 05 and 03 D Team mgrs bring cupcakes after every practice, 5 stars!!!

Your credibility is rapidly eroding... and nice try, I'm not Joe, but I'll tell you this - I bet more than half the SDSC coaches reading this are secretly agreeing with me - they're probably frustrated as hell too - hate losing, but can't yell at any of the kids either because half the kids/parents will get upset and leave.


----------



## Monkey (Jun 16, 2018)

Surfref said:


> You guys need to knock this crap off.  This thread was started as a way for a coach to find a couple guest players for a tournament and you have turned it into a complete cluster F.  Coaches come on here all the time looking for a guest player or two and some of you take them up on it.  The BS you are throwing around on this thread would scare any coach away in the future from posting on this site and looking for a player that might be one of yours.  The subjects of some threads lead to debate and others like this one are about helping each other out.  So, grow the F up!!


Surfref, I normally agree with you.  But Joe is a special case.  He has multiple aliases on this forum and has done his own bashing of teams, coaches and parents as Adidas26 which we all know is him, including:

Anaheim Surf Winter Cup thread in G07 post #11 - "That Team has allways played dirty and Parents are very bad!"

SD Surf Thanksgiving Challenge 2016 thread in G07 post # 27 "They Had Guest Players, come on"

Albion Cup G04 thread in G04 - multiple posts slamming AC Toumi for bringing players to Sharks and Albion including "Sharks lost 8 players this year from the original Toumi team, witch know is Albion DA. Lol" For the record it was not 8 players but nice try as I think he might have lost one or 2 to Sharks that year.

If Spacey did not start complementing him, I probably wound not have said anything. After PMing with Spacey, you might have noticed a change in his stance but I know he regrets posting anything given further information and reflection.

Also another poster that I have become friends with on this site has confirmed that he yells tackle when his players get beat. They don't do it right and regardless of whether the ref calls it or not, that is extremely dangerous.  The poster told me that her dd looked like she had been "run over by a lawnmower after the game" with cuts, bruises and cleat marks because she does not back down. Obviously some contact is normal in soccer but it must be really unnerving to be on a breakaway and hear the other coach screaming at the top of his lungs, tackle. To me that is poor sportsmanship.

He is also on this forum as Jojosoccer and I believe he is also Supermodel given my comments above.

As icing on the cake, look at baldref's comments.  Spot on!

Charity starts at home and if Joe does not want to hear negative comments about himself, he should stop doing it to others.


----------



## Fact (Jun 16, 2018)

Supermodel56 said:


> Man, I was about to let it drop it after SurfRef, but now that it's back on...  =)
> 
> So... translation: "Monkey highly recommends any of the other SDSC coaches - none which have been able to produce a ranked team -  because unlike Joe, they never yell during games."  Love it.
> 
> ...


Let It Go Joe! LOL


----------

